
Google Announces 8x Faster TPU 3.0 for AI, Machine Learning - signa11
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/269008-google-announces-8x-faster-tpu-3-0-for-ai-machine-learning
======
signa11
not so sure if this number (that of new tpu pods reaching 100 pflops) makes
sense. it seems to be higher than many supercomputers. putting 10 of these
would reach 1-exaflop, which is _estimated_ (iirc) to be human brain's
computation power.

